
Shifty: get more control over Night Shift - cHoco
https://shifty.natethompson.io
======
cHoco
I've been a f.lux user since 2011, but unfortunately their support for the
macOS version seems to have decreased in the last couple of years and I've had
various bugs and graphical artifacts that proved too annoying to continue
using it. Night Shift probably isn't as good (specifically I prefer the
intensity curve provided by f.lux) but at least it isn't as buggy. Shifty made
the jump easier since it provides a whitelist mechanism like f.lux, plus other
features like website whitelist and automatic Night Mode toggling.

N.B. I'm probably biased since I made a couple small contributions to the
project, but I just think it's a great app

